# System Info screen changed ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Today I noticed that my to do list was under 50 and that usually means an upgrade downloaded or a reset happened. When I went in to look at the system menu with all the information, I noticed it changed. The date and time of the downloads is no longer there and it seems to have much more setting type information there.

Anyone else ? This could have changed long ago.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am un-aware of any software update that is going out at this time.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Mine looks the same. Version date and time still there.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I looked again and mine no longer has the update version date and time and it has screens of information now (how many sls, things in to to do list, what you have each selection of the remote set as, etc....). I know these things are shown elsewhere but now I see them all when I look at the system info screen where we check to see what software version we have.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> I looked again and mine no longer has the update version date and time and it has screens of information now (how many sls, things in to to do list, what you have each selection of the remote set as, etc....). I know these things are shown elsewhere but now I see them all when I look at the system info screen where we check to see what software version we have.


Mine shows # of items in history, todo and purchases but I don't see any SLs and the update date and time are still there. Where do the SLs show up on yours? Under System Info -> Scheduler?


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Today I noticed that my to do list was under 50 and that usually means an upgrade downloaded or a reset happened. When I went in to look at the system menu with all the information, I noticed it changed. The date and time of the downloads is no longer there and it seems to have much more setting type information there.
> 
> Anyone else ? This could have changed long ago.


I went and checked after reading your post - same thing has happened to me - no information on last upgrade etc. Hope the upgrade was downloaded but I guess the only way we will know is by the running of the DVR in the next week or so.

Sue (So. California)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Today I noticed that my to do list was under 50 and that usually means an upgrade downloaded or a reset happened. When I went in to look at the system menu with all the information, I noticed it changed. The date and time of the downloads is no longer there and it seems to have much more setting type information there.
> 
> Anyone else ? This could have changed long ago.


Bobman I think i figured out what your issue is. Press MENU -> SETTINGS -> SETUP -> INFO & TEST then SELECT. It think you for got to hit select to see the secondary screen for the version info. Is that what happened?


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Bobman I think i figured out what your issue is. Press MENU -> SETTINGS -> SETUP -> INFO & TEST then SELECT. It think you for got to hit select to see the secondary screen for the version info. Is that what happened?


Heaven knows if that is what happened but it is back to normal now!!!!!! The R15 is causing me to lose brain cells LOL

Sue


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Is that what happened?


No. Going to Menu, settings, setup then click on info & test shows a different screen than before under the system info tab.

There is now no date for the update, what the remote control is set for, ratings list and settings and at the very bottom how many favorites you have.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> No. Going to Menu, settings, setup then click on info & test shows a different screen than before under the system info tab.
> 
> There is now no date for the update, what the remote control is set for, ratings list and settings and at the very bottom how many favorites you have.


Just checking sometimes it's the small things. I wonder if a reset would help refresh the info? Just wondering under the remote settings is the Receiver setting also blank?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I will try to take a picture tonight but not sure how it will come out. I did a reset before and also 02468 and thats what happened. 

I got in the habit of doing a 02468 everytime I have to reset. I figured why not and I may get lucky and get an update or something.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm.. maybe a second 02468 will help it back on it's feet? That is really weird.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I took a few pictures but they came out like garbage. I wonder how others get these crystal clear screen shots. I was using a 4 MP Fuji camera and tried taking some on my widescreen and also smaller kitchen TV.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I took a few pictures but they came out like garbage. I wonder how others get these crystal clear screen shots. I was using a 4 MP Fuji camera and tried taking some on my widescreen and also smaller kitchen TV.


Did you have the flash off :lol: j/k. Seriously, thought I don't know I just point an click with mine and it's usally ok. Don't remember how many MP it has but I have to make sure I zoom in so I only have the TV screen showing (none of the plastic) and it usally works ok.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I wonder how others get these crystal clear screen shots.


Video Caputre of the Analog Video stream with my Mini-DV/Computer


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

yesterday my R15 would not go on, reset it took me through the steps like when you first set-up, after that it cleared my favorites names(reset to custom 1 & custom2) but not the channels, or any other settings.and the software version both read the same original and latest no date or time and the funny thing is i already had the latest.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Whats also strange is, I just noticed, whatever happened before to change my screen also turned off the digital audio option, cleared my saved finds and reset many other options. Almost like a complete reset but saved my favorite channels and recorded shows.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't know if this has anything to do with it but last night we had a storm and I could swear that the searching for sat signal screen was a heck of alot smaller this time (althought it still didn't go away).


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mine still lists the last time it had an update.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going to do a full reset over the long July 4th weekend and see if I still have the changed screen that no one but me seems to have.


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

Bobman said:


> I am going to do a full reset over the long July 4th weekend and see if I still have the changed screen that no one but me seems to have.


The same thing happened to Me!!!! Here is how it happened.....was watching local channel 29 when all of a sudden pic went blank. Tried all channels and nothing! Mind you I have never had a hiccup with the unit and it has worked great for me. I figured I was due for a mess up and decided to do a "restart reciever" when I did that I noticed the blue ring lost it's dimness setting and shined bright blue (default). Had to go through the entirte process as if it was a new install. I noticed the date is gone on the info screen for the update and the remote needs to be set again to operate my dvd and stereo as well as TV...it seems to have defaulted. SOMETHING HAS DEFINETLY happened!! I live in the western NY area if that narrows it down any. Can anyone confirm what took place???Earl???
Thanks 
Frank


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have ZERO idea to explain why you are experiencing what you are.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

franco said:


> <snip>
> 
> and the remote needs to be set again to operate my dvd and stereo as well as TV...it seems to have defaulted. SOMETHING HAS DEFINETLY happened!! I live in the western NY area if that narrows it down any. Can anyone confirm what took place???Earl???
> Thanks
> Frank


IIRC, those remotes are universal. Once you set them up they should always be able to control your equipment.

It sounds like someone or something zapped you with an EMP (ElectroMagnetic Pulse). :shrug:


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

franco said:


> The same thing happened to Me!!!! Here is how it happened.....was watching local channel 29 when all of a sudden pic went blank. Tried all channels and nothing! Mind you I have never had a hiccup with the unit and it has worked great for me. I figured I was due for a mess up and decided to do a "restart reciever" when I did that I noticed the blue ring lost it's dimness setting and shined bright blue (default). Had to go through the entirte process as if it was a new install. I noticed the date is gone on the info screen for the update and the remote needs to be set again to operate my dvd and stereo as well as TV...it seems to have defaulted. SOMETHING HAS DEFINETLY happened!! I live in the western NY area if that narrows it down any. Can anyone confirm what took place???Earl???
> Thanks
> Frank


Thats weird , I did not lost the codes on my remote but everything else was similar too what happen to you& i'm on the west coast. I have a vcr & dvd programmed.


----------

